# What is the meanest most hungry and



## afcno9

fish you can fit in a 75gallon for life? red devil/midas/wolf fish............ All thoughts greatly received!!!!


----------



## Peacock

tiger shark


----------



## afcno9

glad to see a sensible suggestion. Keep em coming.


----------



## a*men

piranha...


----------



## timmy

I have a midas in a 90 and at about 11 inches i think should could use some more room, so i would say that a midas is out of the question.


----------



## ineedchanna

Piranha!!!!


----------



## piranha45

piranhas have no character, and they aren't mean to anything they don't consider food anyway aside from each other

any large CA cichlid will do aside from dovii/umbee/male festae, which will outgrow the tank


----------



## sirasoni

fahaka puffers are mean


----------



## Innes

afcno9 said:


> glad to see a sensible suggestion. Keep em coming.


 to be honest it matches the question


----------



## dracofish

Midas...my male tries to kill anything that walks by the tank...


----------



## a*men

oscar...


----------



## benefit

Midas or Trimac as far as cichlids go.


----------



## lemmywinks

piranha45 said:


> piranhas have no character, and they aren't mean to anything they don't consider food anyway aside from each other
> 
> any large CA cichlid will do aside from dovii/umbee/male festae, which will outgrow the tank


festae and Umbee are SA. atleast you got 1/3 right :laugh:









oscar, flower horn, trimac, or midas would be great for a 75. they all have big appetites. midas, flowerhorns, and trimacs are very agressive. oscars can be but usually aren't.
good luck


----------



## piranha45

Umbee are CA as well as SA, I beleive we discussed that a month or two back.
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...sname=umbrifera


----------



## aznkon

i'd go with a flowerhorn.


----------



## Kory

If you want hungry get an Oscar


----------



## con man

oscars=tremendous poop = no fun


----------



## lemmywinks

piranha45 said:


> Umbee are CA as well as SA, I beleive we discussed that a month or two back.
> http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSum...sname=umbrifera


 ok ill give you that one...


----------



## Polypterus

Gambusia Affinis,


----------



## piranha45

poly noone knows what that is


----------



## Polypterus

piranha45 said:


> poly noone knows what that is


 Do some research then,









Really common fish. Theres Alot more out there than Cichlids,
Tetras with teeth, and Elongate Gouramies with an attitude.

People tend to focus only on those fish that have a "Reputation"
For claimed Violence and aggression, often only to be disappointed by the
reality of the animal.

Gambusia actually fit the bill,

Those who focus only on sterotyped fish are
Missing alot of the truly interesting animals through blind ignorance.
Putting to much attention on those fish that suck for the majority of people
seems to be a waste, many other genera are worth looking at.

No they may not be large fish,
but it seems that the type of fish most can keep are, Well...... Small fish.


----------



## piranha45

mosquito fish, very similar if not same fish as guppy


----------



## a*men

con man said:


> oscars=tremendous poop = no fun


 buy a good filter...


----------



## Innes

Polypterus said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> poly noone knows what that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do some research then,
Click to expand...


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife

i got 4 oscars.... 3 normal ones and one totaly unstable norman bates style one.....
dead victims so far; an arrowana a lot lot bigger than him
an xxl golden tinfoil barb a large silver dollar, crabs, an armoured shrimp..........
all were killed for fun, he never ate them cos they were to big
he just batters them to death


----------



## a*men

this was just 1 oscar doin it right ?
i would sell the f*ck ass
no one messing with an arowana.. they own ass


----------



## piranha45

hell no, that meanassed oscar would be my favorite fish


----------



## lemmywinks

piranha45 said:


> hell no, that meanassed oscar would be my favorite fish


 same here








you dont run across a bad ass oscar too often.


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife

yep, just the one big oscar......
he always attacks from underneath, kind of angling himself pointing upwards and striking at the belly area knocking scales off to start with but by the time i found the barb (the first victim) he had beat him up so bad there was no skin left...
hes a cool fish but hes got a severe attitude problem


----------



## piranha45

attitude is good :nod:


----------



## Peacock

i have like 9 oscars..

sure they are great fish, but nothing compared to a FH or a cichla.


----------



## ooopsmyrhombeusatemywife

attitude is expensive! that arrow wasnt cheap! lol
i saw my arse with that oscar when i saw arrow dead,
took the top off the tank to scoop the arrow out and the oscar came to the surface scrounging for more food so it got a f*cking right hook! lol i was fuming!


----------



## lemmywinks

My FH has as much personality as my oscar. only reason why i like my oscar more is cause my FH is too vicious







. i cant really pet him like a can my oscar...


----------



## piranha45

your flowerhorn knows full well it can take on a hamster, lemmy


----------



## Caseman

piranha45 said:


> your flowerhorn knows full well it can take on a hamster, lemmy


 Haha


----------



## lemmywinks

piranha45 said:


> your flowerhorn knows full well it can take on a hamster, lemmy


 i should try that







.....


----------



## Lonald

dont you find that that flowerhorn looks alot nicer, and isnt the fact that it is meener make it have more personality?


----------



## Blitz023

Piranha = Elongatus or a Huge Rhom
Flowehorn


----------



## lemmywinks

Lonald said:


> dont you find that that flowerhorn looks alot nicer, and isnt the fact that it is meener make it have more personality?


agression can definatly give a fish a great personalty :nod: but agression is not all that gives fish personality. take p's for example. they can be very agressive and most of the time are. yet they have no personality to them at all. flowerhorns are most of the time able to be pet, they beg all the time, they are sometimes playful even, and isnt afraid to kick some ass if you or something else invades its territory. 
all the listed above for the flower horn is what gives it its great personality


----------



## Lonald

taking those /\ into consideration I would have to say red devil :nod: 
|
|
|


----------



## labeo

Try a black shark size x aggresion


----------



## lemmywinks

dont black sharks get too big for a 75g?


----------



## labeo

lemmywinks said:


> dont black sharks get too big for a 75g?


 Not sure mine,s grown nearly full size and live,s very happy in a 4x2x2 tank.


----------



## lemmywinks

a 75 is only 48x18x20 though... i do not think it has enough depth to hold a full grown black shark...


----------



## lemmywinks

ya i am sure this fish gets a bit too big for a 75g...
http://www.aquariacentral.com/fishinfo/fresh/bshark.shtml


----------



## labeo

lemmywinks said:


> a 75 is only 48x18x20 though... i do not think it has enough depth to hold a full grown black shark...


 Yes ure right a tank of that size would be to small (i wasnt sure about gallon size,s).


----------

